
Microsoft's new Surface Pro has 13.5 hours of battery life and LTE option - mido22
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/23/15674198/microsoft-surface-pro-price-features-availability
======
mtgx
I assume not the Core i7 version, because likely the lower-end versions with
this battery life are based on "Core M", (now renamed Core i5 or i3).

This is why this stuff is always quite misleading. You have to read between
the lines to actually get it. What they typically mean is "up to x hours or
performance, with a specific version of this model". But they write the
marketing stuff in a way that makes you think _all_ versions are capable of
that.

Same with the pricing: "only $800" \- but you have to pay $150 more or
whatever the keyboard costs, more for the pen, and so on. But in the
commercials they show you the full package.

~~~
qubex
Whenever I read ”up to” I find it sobering to substitute with ”no more than”.

”Up to 13.5 hours of battery life” becomes ”No more than 13.5 hours of battery
life”. ”Up to 100,000 people affected” becomes ”No more than 100,000 people
affected”. & cetera

